# Tommy's Pics BTS Sat (Part 2)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ar some pictures of the actual show. 








































Hans at Gold Coat 

























































































































More to come 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Tommy. Keep 'em coming !!!


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Tommy, that looks like your lighthouse!  

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, 

I picked up both types of lighthouses Gold Coast had. They both have solar panels. The one in the picture, the light revolves around while the smaller one, the light flashes. 

I also picked up a few other things./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Tommy


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I picked up a few things also. However, I was flying home and had to impose on a couple of nice friends to bring the items north to the Bay area.


----------

